# Cellulite and Skin Condition



## ElleMac (Sep 20, 2011)

Hi ladies,

The dreaded "c" word... In most federations, if not all, ladies are marked on their skin condition.

What do you all do to improve your condition and avoid or reduce cellulite? This is my biggest enemy!!


----------



## gingernut (Dec 11, 2006)

I'm lucky(you'll shoot me now) in that I don't really get cellulite, not unless I'm very overweight and then it's mostly on my stomach.

I have used skin brushing in that weak area for me(abs) and bio oil to try and improve skin tone. I didn't buy an expensive brush, just a standard softish bath brush. Don't know if it makes a difference but from what I see the real crux of combating cellulite for women is diet, getting your body fat low and training hard to build firm muscle.


----------



## ElleMac (Sep 20, 2011)

I know I didn't get my body fat very low so perhaps it remained. I did find though that as I got smaller, it became more visible :-( I have a brush but in all honesty, don't use it regularly.

I will persist with what I'm doing, I suppose really it's only sub cutaneous fat and should shift eventually!!


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

Cellulite is water caught in amongst fat cells is it not?

Also, am I not right in thinking a large part of how badly you are effected by cellulite is down to genetics?


----------



## ElleMac (Sep 20, 2011)

From my research I have read that it is genetic! After talking to you Extreme I'll just continue working hard and wait to see a shift  )


----------

